#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [其他] 你手上如果有獸裝,你會做什麼事?

## 哈士奇

我想應該得問有獸裝的人比較好,畢竟我沒有,所以沒有想很多,反正有點子或是瘋狂的事,都說出來大家分享一下唄!

----------


## 山風

如果我有獸裝的話...
我大概會找有獸裝的人一起開一個獸人大party~
(未來可能考慮買一套穿穿看=w=...)

----------


## 哈士奇

> 我想應該得問有獸裝的人比較好,畢竟我沒有,所以沒有想很多,反正有點子或是瘋狂的事,都說出來大家分享一下唄!


如果是我,在冬天的時候我會穿著睡覺

想到了,穿著獸裝彈鋼琴,帥呆了

----------


## firewolf

冬天這樣穿著睡也會很熱吧ˊ口ˋ這裡可是臺灣...
那要挑哪種獸裝勒~~~穿路卡裝不錯!不過這樣睡就別想翻身了(囧)

----------


## 月光騎士

^_^
當然是穿上后去朋友傢玩啊～

Me:敲門～恐嚇動作ING..
F:從監視洞往外麵看～（媽呀...難道是傳說中的恐怖分子～？＝ ＝）
Me:...GAME OVER

----------


## 修諾斯

情況1：去拍電影...
"親愛的，我有獸裝了！！"

*(木亥火爆)*

說真的...
如果小升有獸裝的話，第一件事情是...














尖叫！

我有獸裝了！我有獸裝了！我有獸裝了！我有獸裝了！
再來當然是開Praty摟！
因為有好東西就要跟大家分享~
看看有誰要拍照的。

不過最後結束時...還是記得要保養~XDD

----------


## 蝕狼

我當然是...睡覺時抱著~

還有就是晚上時....到板橋火車站地下廣場....


我(換上獸裝):哇!!!!

路人:阿~~~~~~~~~~有怪物阿~~~~~~(尖叫逃走)

我:呵呵呵....


好想試試看阿~

----------


## 迪亞狼

如果我有獸裝．．．

這是不可能的！（踢飛）

回歸正題＝　＝＂

有獸裝的話，我比較希望是狼獸裝

穿好以後故意晃到夜市去XD

來看看大家的反應XDD（這狐狸大應該體驗過了．．羨幕阿）

很熱是最棘手的問題．．我最怕熱．．Orz

----------


## 不知識份子

嗯...當然是稱朋友睡覺時.....^^

吼ㄚ~~的叫一聲把他嚇醒，

不過事後可能就趴了吧><

----------


## 秋之回憶

有一套的話  去拍個照ㄅ~然後在穿著到處跑=ˇ=~然後就被抓去關=口='~~ 我超想要一套 基爾獸裝~~超可愛都>W< 基爾獸  讚拉 !!

----------


## 獨

其實呢~~
小獨是穿過獸裝的~(嘻嘻)

話說有一次去遊樂場做暑期工
就被派去當在門口迎接小朋友的"大狗熊"了
但那時侯是夏天啊!
在裏面差點熱死了~~
不過這還是個很好的回憶呢!

我想現在我手上有獸裝的話
我會在平安夜裏穿出去走走~~
就這樣~(好簡單)
(謎:你這樣會嚇死人的..)

----------


## windta

當成冬天的家居服啊，保暖又不會怪怪的。

反正就是拿來自嗨的，其實很怕髒= =||
這不好洗吧，一套又可能很貴Q口Q

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

我會先拍照好好的自戀一下‥‥￣▽￣(歐死)

拍完之後會不會穿嘛‥‥
有比較盛大的活動在說‥‥=w="

----------


## 光狼

我首先會檢查周圍.入面.如沒有捕獸器或獵人,我會藏起來,
七天後如沒被獵人拿走,我才會拿出穿一晚

----------


## Wolfy

其實獸裝最好玩就是跟朋友一起玩.

不管是去FF遊行或是參加任何活動.

沒有朋友一起, 很多事情超級無敵不方便的.

而且穿獸裝一定需要別人來照相呀. (毛毛爪無法操作像機呀)

當然能多一點人穿獸裝一起玩. 一定更棒.

----------


## Baroque Boyce

有獸裝的話...

第一個先把我們公寓的管理員嚇死(他們絕對認不出我)

然後在沒有路人的夜晚上，到處走走
如果路上還有很多人，那就跑到頂樓(14樓)去看月圓吧！
(當然，我不可能選擇用上樓梯的，否則還沒爬到就腿軟了  :onion_53:  )
(一定要故意用電梯，同樣也能做到第一項事情的效果)

(管理室中.................
  管理員：咦？這是我們住戶裡的人嗎？怎麼看起來不像是人類...)

----------


## 朔玥冷情

我想我會再弄一套給自己喜歡的人~然後兩隻獸就一起出門去玩XD
情獸裝(禽獸?)嘎～～～～～

----------


## 胡狼烏加

穿到85樓頂樓吃牛排+對月亮亂嚎~~~
 不然就找人摸我....(←喜歡被別人摸的奇怪痞好 —▽—)
不過如果 我看到別人穿獸裝我也會想去摸.....(←喜歡摸別人的奇怪痞好 —▽—")


 :penguin_em04: .....我想穿著睡覺..............

----------


## 小克克

我會給我的老師看
因為功課要要角色扮演
看就很難做....

----------


## 龍爺啦~

有的話我想做的事情多的呢~如果可以上班~出去玩~等等地區都想穿著XD"

除非是高科技產品不然會熱死

而且怕會髒ˊ3ˋ

----------


## 弦狼IRON

穿到學校嚇同學，對老師發動怒嚎......
最好的是裝了鋼爪的獸爪，隨時覓食(會觸犯刑法吧？)  :狐狸爽到:

----------


## 斬月

我會先拍照留念  :onion_14:  
在穿著獸服跑去嚇朋友  :狐狸嚇到:  
這樣一定很好玩  :onion_24:

----------


## 龍龍

獸裝啊~~  二話不說先照相  ~~跳舞  動一動  照照鏡子看自己有多美 哈
穿去學校一起合照   拍搞笑照片  ...........  的瘋狂行動 吧!  當然也要穿去一些活動的地方!  玩玩~~~~~

----------


## Owla

穿上後的第一件事......照鏡子
看看現在的樣子有多帥~
試著嘷叫看看......(注意不要被鄰居或樓上的丟東西= =")
接下來......就練習四角行走囉!!!
盡量讓自己看起來像隻獸
輕快 (富有彈跳的律動感!?)迅速 敏捷~(那麼獸裝的抓地力要很好?@@)
最後......扮演野獸的精隨~"眼神"
要能有獸的眼神需要練習的啊!!!!!!
戴類似獸的隱形眼鏡(謎:有這種東西嗎?= =a)
或許更有FEEL~吧!~XD

----------


## 蘭風

弄一套狛村的獸裝，穿上隊長服，拿一把斬魄刀。。。COS狛村SAMA
（最近差的嚴，帶刀出去會招來警察叔叔。。。）

----------


## 狩者

跑到山上嚎叫~(會被抓走)
或......去跟狗打招呼(喂~)

----------


## 銀狼里歐

嗯- -......
如果有獸裝
我就會狼嚎
嗷~~~~~嗚~~~~~~
然後嘛- -
就不知道了- -

----------


## 銀祤

如果有的話...
披著狼皮當野生動物XD??
(迷:你去撞個牆吧...)

恩...大概就是跟幾個獸大一起玩吧=ˇ=!
不然就到同學家嚇人XD~

----------


## 則

跑到森林去

或是無人的地方

好好拿照相機來自拍XD

或是參加聚會((最期待

獸裝嗎...

真是不太可能的事ˊˇˋ

----------


## 銀狼洛斯

我有獸裝的話大概會去到處逛逛及遊玩地區
之後在穿著獸裝練習跳舞
大概就這樣

----------


## 遠方

如果我有獸裝，比較正常點的做法...
就是穿上獸裝到地下街逛逛，玩玩拍拍照，有活動時也穿上露露臉。
糟糕的做法...

.

    跟小舞做糟糕的事情

----------


## 拉魯

恩...如果我有獸裝了話XD 我會穿出去玩吧 XDD
像去台北西門町 或者 某某大夜市那邊

穿著到處跑 XDD~~~

玩起來應該很HIGH

如果有獸裝派對 那也不錯阿 XDD~~~

----------


## w7531328

由於本身是個舞者  所以有獸裝的話

當然是要穿獸裝 跳地板動作了><

當然也是怕獸裝會壞掉  所以不敢嘗試呵呵

----------


## q740405

如果有的話..最愛頑皮豹~如是真是如此當然穿去尚下課..騎機車...
有COSER場次時..拿起涼椅.涼傘.然後就再那起擺起夏威夷的快感..
.然後獨自搞笑
 :Laughing:

----------


## 蘿蔔

當然是先拍照
擺出各種姿勢自拍，帥的，萌的，動感十足的

然後去找主人~~~
擺出各種造型的合影，當然要加上項圈和鏈子
帥的，萌的，親戚的，動感十足額的……
吼吼吼吼……

----------


## 漣漪月影

有獸裝可以做好多事歐~
除了可以邀同好一起玩或自己裝可愛自拍之外
還可以當一些活動的吉祥物或拿來社團招生！？
冬天時可以穿在身上保暖，或當棉被窩著~
(那種毛茸茸的觸感又溫柔又舒服wwwww)
所以毛毛裝真是多功能~
所以有毛毛裝真好~
呵呵~~

----------


## rock狼

小獸會先瘋狂自拍～～再自拍～自拍到爆...（衆：瘋了- -？）

然後到同學家玩～～開PARTY...～～和女同學抱～吃她豆腐....嘻嘻嘻

然後穿著它睡上一個晚上～～
熱的話開空調...調到最低-0-～～

......不過分吧- -.....絕對不過分...

----------


## 雪白之狼

如果有毛毛的話~~~
拿到第一件事情是~~


打滾!!!    (笑
抱著毛毛在地上激動的打滾!     (滾滾滾滾滾滾滾
然後聚集好友一起外拍......(越多越好~
參加FF或是CWT~~~
拍照拍好多好多~~~
晚上抱著一起睡QQ      (然後被熱死

↑瘋狂的雪雪


明天的CWT有去的獸~~
如果要跟雪雪打招呼~~
認一整身黃的人就對了QQ
黃色的衣服，黃色的短褲，黃色的毛毛手跟腳。
小小隻的應該很好認XDD   (只有142而已~~)

《PS.雪白之狼是我女兒的名字QQ，媽媽本人並不白唷=口=！》

----------


## 許狼中將

如果中將有的話，應該是穿著出去騎腳踏車吧！
再不然就是學校拍團體照的時候穿去照！
不知道這樣學校會不會准～～
哈～哈～哈

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

XDD 穿起來去草原上跟狼群奔跑~ 會熱死=ˇ= (喂
恩...應該會先穿起來去街上逛逛吧XD
很想知道大家看到獸裝的反應 呵呵^^
不然就是拍照~~ 畢竟拿到獸裝 
當然會很高興的去拍照呀XD~
然後拿去炫耀給朋友看ˋˇˊ  (炸飛

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

> XDD 穿起來去草原上跟狼群奔跑~ 會熱死=ˇ= (喂
> 恩...應該會先穿起來去街上逛逛吧XD
> 很想知道大家看到獸裝的反應 呵呵^^


你會發現聽到最多的話是:

好熱喔-!

其次是"好厲害，這麼熱還穿"

最後是"好可愛~"跟"我可以拍照嗎?(cos場限定)"

以上是呆薩我發瘋去GJ3穿毛毛的心得...YTZ\

----------

